# 1932 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2013)

I decided to take my 32 Iver "home" today to the old Iver Johnson Factory in Fitchburg, MA to take a few pics. There were so many great settings to choose from that I found it difficult to find just the right spot.  To my surprise, while I was taking a few pics, a man opened one of the doors of the "abandoned" mill building










 and asked what was going on.  When he saw the Iver he became very interested and gave me a tour of the building.  I took some inside pics that I'll post at a later time.  One corner room on the first floor was filled with old Iver Johnson "boxes"  and he gave me a handfull.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow!
You were so fortunate to make that connection, get the tour and recieve those Iver Johnson boxes!
 Hope you post some more photos, especially those Iver boxes.
Looks like they could use some free-grazing sheep to manicure the greens!
Your IJTB is gloriously gorgeous!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Very cool, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 23, 2013)

*Iver home*

Man - oh man.... How fantastic. Your bike is just a beauty and to be there at the factory - just perrrrfect! Interested in the pictures to say the least. Ever thought of renting space there? Could store bikes for fellow collectors.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 23, 2013)

Great story can't wait to see the other picts


----------



## brucejr (Jun 23, 2013)

sorry wrong thread...


----------



## cl222 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Wow*

Your bike looks amazing and it makes it look just that much better when its "Home" at the Iver Johnson Factory.

Do I have permission to make this my new desktop background?


----------



## Handyman (Jun 24, 2013)

*Desktop Background*



cl222 said:


> Your bike looks amazing and it makes it look just that much better when its "Home" at the Iver Johnson Factory.
> 
> Do I have permission to make this my new desktop background?




Help yourself Wow........................................happy to share.  Handyma


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 24, 2013)

WOW! Quite a homecoming! Pics/bike look great! I believe the boxes are for guns. The Red owl on the box was a brand or something gun related. I have seen the factory also. Hard to believe there is IJ stuff still in the building.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome photo opportunity!!!! Great pix!!!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 24, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Factory*



schwinndoggy said:


> WOW! Quite a homecoming! Pics/bike look great! I believe the boxes are for guns. The Red owl on the box was a brand or something gun related. I have seen the factory also. Hard to believe there is IJ stuff still in the building.




Schwinndoggy,

Yes, I believe the boxes are for handguns.  I only got into one of the many factory buildings in the complex and it was fairly bare inside.  I did see evidence of a few "rifle" racks, many carts with iron wheels, and a fenced in area that may have been used to store finished firearms.  The gentleman that gave me the tour purchased this one section.  He showed me a trap door to a cellar area and told me that there was still machinery down there with huge wheels that ran leather belts in the factory.  It was so dark down there however, that I couldn't see a thing.  I would just love to explore down there.  Handyma


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd love to crawl around that place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 2, 2013)

*Link To Iver Johnson Factory Pics*

I just put these up on our local Facebook page.......................Check them out
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=595130727194022&set=oa.10151446188481986&type=1&theater


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 2, 2013)

I just did! So nice to see the remains of the Iver manufacturing facility! I sure am wondering about the machinery in the basement! When I went to the  plant, I could not get to the building, only to the fence around it. What about the Iver litho? You gotta go back and find out about some of that stuff!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 2, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> I just did! So nice to see the remains of the Iver manufacturing facility! I sure am wondering about the machinery in the basement! When I went to the  plant, I could not get to the building, only to the fence around it. What about the Iver litho? You gotta go back and find out about some of that stuff!




That Iver litho belongs to someone on this site.........................I just can't remember who?


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 2, 2013)

Handyma said:


> That Iver litho belongs to someone on this site.........................I just can't remember who?




If I'm not mistaken, I believe that belongs to Pelletman (sorry if I'm wrong Dave).


----------



## Handyman (Jul 2, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that belongs to Pelletman (sorry if I'm wrong Dave).




Yes, thats the owner of the litho........................I wanted to use a picture of the complex so that people could get a feel for just what building in the complex the pics were taken in.


----------

